# Annual CC get together?



## Shaun (30 Mar 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm just trying to gauge interest in an annual CC get together.

No specifics regarding venue or timing, just whether you like the idea and would be interested?

I realise that a time and place would allow you to be more definite, but I'm just interested in how many people would fancy meeting up with other CC'ers.

It could be a one day event - a mass CC picnic somewhere - or perhaps a weekend event with tents, campfires, and oodles of marshmallows!

What do you think?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Mar 2009)

I think that's a great idea, Shaun, although how it would work for people from the North of Scotland and Depths of Cornwall as well as the Home Counties types could be an administrative task even beyond... well... a magically good administrator.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (30 Mar 2009)

like the idea, but a challenge to organize i reckon.


----------



## Headgardener (30 Mar 2009)

Sounds interesting Shaun, I might be up fo that. Keep us posted.


----------



## Te Bheag (30 Mar 2009)

Good idea. Somewhere in the Midlands and on the National Cycle Routes/Sustrans?


----------



## HelenD123 (30 Mar 2009)

Yes, definitely! Have tent and tourer (and even a trailer now!) and am ready to go.


----------



## trio25 (30 Mar 2009)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## badkitty (30 Mar 2009)

Oh absolutely! That would be a scream! 

One thing though Shaun babe - your spelling is going to have to improve if you want to get folk interested..

_"perhaps a weekend event with tents, campfires, and oodles of marshmallows!_"

Since when has _alcohol _been spelt m-a-r-s-h-m-a-l-l-o-w-s ? 


Also, there are enough musicians on this forum to hold our own festival, so if we can convince some of them, there'll be live music too...

I smell the makings of a seriously good party.........


----------



## MacB (30 Mar 2009)

if doable then I'll always join in


----------



## Amanda P (30 Mar 2009)

I had been thinking something similar (wonder why that could be?)

It's not the midlands, but what about linking it in some way with the York rally? All the reasons that make York a good venue for the rally are good for a CC get together too (good rail links, high density of pubs, etc.). If they were in the same place at the same sort of time, it might be two birds, one stone for some...

(The fact that it'd be dead handy for me does not influence my opinion in any way, you understand).

At the least, we should perhaps hold a CCers ride out from the York do.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (30 Mar 2009)

Excellent idea. I'm up for it if practical.


----------



## HelenD123 (30 Mar 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> I had been thinking something similar (wonder why that could be?)
> 
> It's not the midlands, but what about linking it in some way with the York rally? All the reasons that make York a good venue for the rally are good for a CC get together too (good rail links, high density of pubs, etc.). If they were in the same place at the same sort of time, it might be two birds, one stone for some...
> 
> ...



Purely selfish, but I can't make that weekend as I'm off cycling to Amsterdam in aid of a worthy cause, although it's a sensible suggestion. Would the trains already be booked up with cyclists though?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Mar 2009)

I am *TOTALLY* up for this!! I'll be there...bikes, tents sunshine happydaze....



> Also, there are enough musicians on this forum to hold our own festival, so if we can convince some of them, there'll be live music too...
> 
> I smell the makings of a seriously good party.........


Purrfeckt


where when?...let's do it.


----------



## velocidad (30 Mar 2009)

yep i'm in

cheers,

velocidad


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Mar 2009)

As long as it's not later than June, I will be up for it...


----------



## spandex (30 Mar 2009)

Yer I am up for it


----------



## spandex (30 Mar 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> As long as it's not later than June, I will be up for it...




Why what are you up to after June?


----------



## spandex (30 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'll be happy/able to come away for a CC camping weekend if:
> 
> 1. It was family orientated. I can bring my kids, you see. If I just went on my own I couldn't really justify it.
> 
> ...



Well 

1st yes you can bring your kids as we will be needing meat for the meat curry

2nd If it is not to far from York I can bring some of my works marques (Just for you mind)

3rd Yes there will be beer and Wine IF you do the Beer run

Sound good?


----------



## very-near (30 Mar 2009)

Te Bheag said:


> Good idea. Somewhere in the Midlands and on the National Cycle Routes/Sustrans?



Free camping in MrPs back garden - smashing


----------



## cookiemonster (30 Mar 2009)

Awesome idea but as I'm in Europe until September I may have to wait until next Summer. 

Why not hold in a different part of the UK each Summer. One year England, then Scotland the following year etc. 

Just a thought.


----------



## HJ (30 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I think that's a great idea, Shaun, although how it would work for people from the North of Scotland and Depths of Cornwall as well as the Home Counties types could be an administrative task even beyond... well... a magically good administrator.





Te Bheag said:


> Good idea. Somewhere in the Midlands and on the National Cycle Routes/Sustrans?



Nice idea, but I can foresee there being a administrative issues, i.e. the middle part of Britain would actually be somewhere around Cumbria or Northumberland.... of course the geographical spread of CC members is a wee bit wider that just the UK...

Good luck to who ever takes it on


----------



## Arch (30 Mar 2009)

It would be a great idea. Maybe it'll have to build slowly, over a couple of years.

Linking to the Rally would be good in some ways - although I'm always busy that weekend, with Velo Vision stuff, so fitting in another gathering would be tricky. (Uncle Phil, the CC ride out could always link with the VV one (VVCC, CCVV, or VCVC...?) - although the whether the Ship will even be open this year is an issue...)

While it's true that somewhere more northerly would be 'fair' in geographical terms, the main consideration is probably transport link - esp trains. Birmingham in a good hub - but then are York and Newcastle, and they are further North... The mooted East Yorkshire getogether has possibilities too. And cookiemonster's rotating idea....

Unless we try and do it BBC style and have a couple of gatherings at the same time, and a simul-cast with big screens so we can shout to each other...


----------



## Dayvo (30 Mar 2009)

Funny, had the very same though only yesterday! 

I'm very keen, time or location (if near majorish airport) shouldn't be a problem.

Might need to scrounge a bike, or I could happily drink all the tea and beer, and eat all the cake!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Mar 2009)

No point in having it in central england just becaus e of geography. I suggest we work it on a location convenient to those who are actually coming.

I like the camping idea, but if its a fair way then I will drive it and chuck the bikes in the back..maybe get a Travel inn somewhere etc


----------



## barq (30 Mar 2009)

cookiemonster said:


> Why not hold in a different part of the UK each Summer. One year England, then Scotland the following year etc.



That is a good idea.

My attendance would depend on date/location, but basically my reaction is quite enthusiastic.


----------



## Arch (30 Mar 2009)

User3143 said:


> Sounds good, geographically speaking Brum is the centre of the mainland so it makes sense to have it there.



I don't think so, if you include Scotland - as far as I know, that is part of the mainland still....


----------



## spandex (30 Mar 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Funny, had the very same though only yesterday!
> 
> I'm very keen, time or location (if near majorish airport) shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Might need to scrounge a bike, or I could happily drink all the tea and beer, and eat all the cake!




There is a rail link from Manchester air port to York and the trains are every 30 mins

And I do not think a bike will be a problem I think I can sort one out for you depending on what you wish???


----------



## Arch (30 Mar 2009)

Hmmm. I do know that Northumberland is a cracking place (hilly in bits but some flatter parts), and there are loads of cafes (I could reel off a list of several within riding distance of Berwick).... Berwick is on the East Coast Mainline.... A bunch of mates of mine hire Wooler Youth Hostel once a year (it's run by a private trust, but under the YHA wing, I think). Renting a hostel for a weekend would always be an alternative (esp if it was one with camping as well...)

We do rides in the day, and then in the evening have social stuff, the odd quiz (it's usually very odd, because of the chap who compiles it) and one guy has a projector for a PC, so we can show slides etc.... We self cater, (most of us get takeaway from the town), and bring our own booze etc.

Probably less option for fires and marshmallows though.


----------



## Fnaar (30 Mar 2009)

Sounds like a hoot... depending on where, when, etc, I'd be up for it.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Mar 2009)

Shaun, where would *you* like it? It's your idea, after all...


----------



## Fnaar (30 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Shaun, where would *you* like it? It's your idea, after all...


no no no no no  Shaun has the ideas (like setting up this forum) then we arrive en masse and take it over... that's how it usually works


----------



## Arch (30 Mar 2009)

Fnaar said:


> no no no no no  Shaun has the ideas (like setting up this forum) then we arrive en masse and take it over... that's how it usually works


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2009)

I am watching this.It could be good.Only thing is i do not do tents.


----------



## domd1979 (30 Mar 2009)

I thought that it was Meriden....

Somewhere Midlands-ish makes sense (Peak District might be nice?) - I guess its a case of just picking somewhere and going for it, as wherever the location is its going to be handier for some and not others. Google maps doesn't have an application to pick the optimum point from the "where are you based map" does it...?




User3143 said:


> Sounds good, geographically speaking Brum is the centre of the mainland so it makes sense to have it there.


----------



## longers (30 Mar 2009)

I'd make an effort to get to wherever it's on at.

Would putting it to the vote be any good for deciding where? 

We could maybe have qualifying rounds, semis and a grand final so that everybody's suggestions get a chance.


----------



## johnnyh (30 Mar 2009)

could be good, all comes down to date and where really...


----------



## Radius (30 Mar 2009)

Would be interested providing the timing is good. Any time after the 10th of June (but not around the 23rd)


----------



## Peter (30 Mar 2009)

postman said:


> I am watching this.It could be good.Only thing is i do not do tents.


 Same here - no tents

Great idea though and it would be fantastic to meet everyone that turns up, not just the guys/girls on our London/ish rides.


----------



## DJ (30 Mar 2009)

I'll come for the marshmallows,


----------



## domd1979 (30 Mar 2009)

VW campers?




Peter said:


> Same here - no tents


----------



## 4F (30 Mar 2009)

postman said:


> I am watching this.It could be good.Only thing is i do not do tents.



oh go on postman, you can borrow one of mine. I have 5 of various shapes and sizes


----------



## Shaun (30 Mar 2009)

Well, okay, how about a 1-day event for the first one?

We could hold it in a park or some public open space to make it less difficult to organise. Just pick a place and date and see how many can make it.

Maybe even have two meets - North and South - on the same day, and if there's a wireless connection nearby we can swap pics on CC and share the love! 

Maybe include a couple of rides; a short 5 mile family ride for those who want to bring the kids? and a grown-ups 25 mile one?

We could start and end at the venue, then have a mass picnic.

Can you imagine how far back you'd need to stand to get everyone in on the group photo?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Dayvo (30 Mar 2009)

Admin said:


> Well, okay, how about a 1-day event for the first one?
> 
> We could hold it in a park or some public open space to make it less difficult to organise. Just pick a place and date and see how many can make it.
> 
> ...



There will a few people (including myself) coming from quite a fair distance, regardless if they were held in the south or north.

Arranging for camping/hostelling/B&B would be a better possibilty, possibly! So an event with a stay-over would be my choice, as I'd have to get to a UK airport then make my way to the venue. 

But that's just my 2d's worth!


----------



## sticky sherbert (30 Mar 2009)

Count me in, as long as there is a park bench to sleep on.


----------



## Grouchfungus (30 Mar 2009)

*Could you...*

Make it a mass campout with Beer tent.

And invite Dr Busker to do his Sister Belinda song?




Amongst others...........


----------



## punkypossum (31 Mar 2009)

Sounds great - would definitely try to make it, depending on time and finances...


----------



## Rhythm Thief (31 Mar 2009)

I'd be interested, more so if camping was a possibility.


----------



## zimzum42 (31 Mar 2009)

Meeting up halfway would mean somewhere in Afghanistan for me!!!!

Seriously though, you should really hold this somewhere like Thailand, the weather will be good, everyone will have company, regardless of preference, and it would be a little easier for me to ride there!


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> Meeting up halfway would mean somewhere in Afghanistan for me!!!!
> 
> Seriously though, you should really hold this somewhere like Thailand, the weather will be good, everyone will have company, regardless of preference, and it would be a little easier for me to ride there!



...and everyone would be able to duff up ThomasThailand! Sounds like a plan for the Cyclogs afficionados!


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Mar 2009)

The CTC spent a lot of time working out which part of the UK was the most accessible to the rest of the UK, and, in particular, which part involved the least expense. You'll not be surprised to read that the answer (by a stretch) was London. I always voted to have meetings away from London, because any national body that meets in London is doing the default thing - but the journey for others to get to (say) Derby) was miserable.

I'd imagine that for those of us using a train, Birmingham would be the nearest alternative. Ten miles from Birmingham Station, and you can be in the wilds of....Dudley?


----------



## Te Bheag (31 Mar 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I'd imagine that for those of us using a train, Birmingham would be the nearest alternative. Ten miles from Birmingham Station, and you can be in the wilds of....Dudley?



10 miles from Birmingham New Street? you'd be in rural Shropshire, rural Staffordshire, rural Warwickshire.... Come in to Wolverhampton and you're straight onto the National Cycle Network and out into the countryside - lovely.


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2009)

Sounds good. If it involves a fair bit of travel then an overnight would be preferable for me. Tents are good. Anyone know a friendly campsite in middle England? I know of a good one near Guildford which would suit but a bit far for most folk.


----------



## Globalti (31 Mar 2009)

For everyone's convenience it should be in the geographical centre of Britain, which happens to be......

Dunsop Bridge in Lancashire, about 10 miles from my house!


----------



## Soltydog (31 Mar 2009)

rich p said:


> Anyone know a friendly campsite in middle England?



I know where there's a 4 acre field in East Yorkshire we can use  Just need a few portaloos


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Mar 2009)

http://www.broadwatersc.co.uk/Howto.htm

just an idea. Easy to get to. Not expensive.


----------



## Arch (31 Mar 2009)

Soltydog said:


> I know where there's a 4 acre field in East Yorkshire we can use  Just need a few portaloos



Can't be that hard to hire them. Friend of mine had a really posh mobile toilet block at her wedding - turned up as a trailer, and inside was properly wallpapered and had vases of flowers and everything....

I suspect, for some, a train to Hull is a train too far...


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (31 Mar 2009)

There is lots of cheap accommodation in North Wales.


----------



## Shaun (31 Mar 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.broadwatersc.co.uk/Howto.htm
> 
> just an idea. Easy to get to. Not expensive.



_Not expensive_ - it's bloody £3.10 per night !!!! 

Outrageous!


----------



## HJ (31 Mar 2009)

User3143 said:


> Sounds good, geographically speaking Brum is the centre of the mainland so it makes sense to have it there.



Evidently geography isn't taught in English schools (is anything taught in English schools these days?), the reason Eddie Stobart based his wee transport business in Carlisle is because it is near enough the centre of the mainland. But if we are going to take in the islands then we should hold it somewhere near Perth... At lease there is some decent cycling in that area, which is more than you can say for the English Midlands  Who wants to cycle round a load of derelict industrial sites? I can go to Lanarkshire for that...


----------



## magnatom (31 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Evidently geography isn't taught in English schools (is anything taught in English schools these days?), the reason Eddie Stobart based his wee transport business in Carlisle is because it is near enough the centre of the mainland. But if we are going to take in the islands then we should hold it somewhere near Perth... At lease there is some decent cycling in that area, which is more than you can say for the English Midlands  Who wants to cycle round a load of derelict industrial sites? I can go to Lanarkshire for that...



I don't think we are going to win this one HJ.


----------



## HJ (31 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> I don't think we are going to win this one HJ.



Worth a try though...


----------



## marinyork (31 Mar 2009)

I think it should be in Scotland as I have never been there. Midlands, not missing much there really!


----------



## Arch (31 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> I don't think we are going to win this one HJ.



I did try and make the point a while back!

I'd certainly like to meet a few of our Scottish brethren..


----------



## magnatom (31 Mar 2009)

Well, if this happens, maybe we could have the annual CC meet as a satellite to the Freewheel event. There would be a throw rotten veg at magnatom stall...


----------



## bonj2 (31 Mar 2009)

What would you actually DO at this "get together"?
Are there any activities planned?
The default activity is obviously cycling, so how would it differ from just a ride?


----------



## HJ (31 Mar 2009)

magnatom said:


> I don't think we are going to win this one HJ.



Damn have to make it Flodden Field then


----------



## Shaun (31 Mar 2009)

bonj said:


> What would you actually DO at this "get together"?
> Are there any activities planned?
> The default activity is obviously cycling, so how would it differ from just a ride?



We'd ... erm ... *Cycle* ... and ... erm ... *Chat* ..........


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2009)

bonj said:


> What would you actually DO at this "get together"?
> Are there any activities planned?
> The default activity is obviously cycling, so how would it differ from just a ride?



A live P&L session maybe? Sort of Question Time with a rabid audience in attendance - not just cyberpeeps... A live 'Tea' session... and of course, a 'Meet the Moderators' table with tombola.


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> a 'Meet the Moderators' table with tombola.


I don't think I've met him, is he a new mod?


----------



## Speicher (31 Mar 2009)

There would be peeps there with encyclopaedical knowledge, and peeps with knowledge of sport psychology.

(Encyclepedlic knowledge, and sport pcycle-ology! )


----------



## magnatom (31 Mar 2009)

Speicher said:


> There would be peeps there with encyclopaedical knowledge, and peeps with knowledge of sport psychology.


...and there would be peeps with knowledge on the utility of having mudguards fitted to a bike....


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I don't think I've met him, is he a new mod?



Oh he's a big draw...just the ticket for an event like this.


----------



## bonj2 (31 Mar 2009)

Admin said:


> We'd ... erm ... *Cycle* ... and ... erm ... *Chat* .......... :?:





Aperitif said:


> A live P&L session maybe? Sort of Question Time with a rabid audience in attendance - not just cyberpeeps... A live 'Tea' session... and of course, a 'Meet the Moderators' table with tombola.



oh,  - i was more thinking along the lines of, say - paintballing? quads?


----------



## tdr1nka (31 Mar 2009)

I'd pay just to see the 'Science Of The Mudguard' talk and demonstration
.


----------



## tdr1nka (31 Mar 2009)

bonj said:


> oh,  - i was more thinking along the lines of, say - paintballing? quads?



Multiple Births??!!


----------



## Speicher (31 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Oh he's a big draw...just the ticket for an event like this.




His full name is Thomas and he plays cricket very well.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2009)

It seams you always put a spin on anything you get your fingers on Speicher...


----------



## montage (31 Mar 2009)

Admin said:


> We'd ... erm ... *Cycle* ... and ... erm ... *Chat* ..........



Of course being a social occassion it would need drink.
Soooo.....Pub crawl on bikes


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2009)

If the logistics can be sorted out it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Mar 2009)

can I suggest a poll with possible dates?

If the meet was in Warwickshire, and it didn't clash with a FNRttC weekend then I could organise a ride up from the Great Wen. It would cover territory I used to know extremely well, and I would welcome the excuse for lots of recce trips and such like. There would also be an opportunity for meet-ups en route with people from Oxford or Luton.

(later edit - stop me if I'm getting carried away...)


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2009)

"Cobbett's Ride" - I'm in!


----------



## HJ (31 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> I did try and make the point a while back!
> 
> I'd certainly like to meet a few of our Scottish brethren..



Well if you would like to come up and join one of our rides, I am sure we can find a place for you to stay over...


----------



## Tynan (31 Mar 2009)

so never going to happen

I'll go though, cycling there must be obligatory

we can do that hub type thing from that thing last year

London posse will win, drink more beer, eat more peanuts, fact


----------



## magnatom (31 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Well if you would like to come up and join one of our rides, I am sure we can find a place for you to stay over...



Indeed. We've put up a stranger from CC before (Dayvo). I'm sure you would be much nicer than he was .


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> oh,  - i was more thinking along the lines of, say - paintballing? quads?



Ah, well .... we could try paintballing *on* quads!!!


----------



## yello (1 Apr 2009)

I would if I could but I can't so I wont.


----------



## Arch (1 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Well if you would like to come up and join one of our rides, I am sure we can find a place for you to stay over...



Oh, cheers, I'll bear that in mind...

We don't need paintballing or quad bikes. I've been to a few similar gatherings, we need a gang of people, a nice ride or two in the day (preferably with teastops along the way, adn perhaps tailored to 'fast' or 'gentle'), and somewhere to all sit in the evening and natter/drink. Get enough people and everyone naturally falls into a group they get on with.

First step is, as Dell' says, to decide a venue and date - someone suggested nominations and votes and narrowing it down, and I think that's fair - although it would be nice to make it as inclusive as possible. It's certainly good if it's near enough to someone for them to be able to suggest or even recce, routes, cafes etc.

Obviously, if there is camping, nearer the longest day is better. Although the CTC rally has that bagged.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2009)

Isn't the big question school holidays/not school holidays (that's clumsily put, but you know what I mean)? Some people will have more free time in the school holidays, but some will be spending as much time as possible with their families.


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2009)

Okay, well let's start with narrowing down a location.

I think, bearing in mind some people may be travelling a long way, we need somewhere where we can camp / stay, and that can accommodate a few hundred of us if we get the numbers.

Let's make some suggestions and then narrow it down with a poll.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Apr 2009)

Would it be more sensible to get the venue organised so people can then say (with more seriousness) whether they'd be able to make it... then get a suitable date?

I could put a date down but if it's going to be held in Portsmouth then I probably wouldn't be able to make it... if we know the 'venue' then people who are more serious about turning up would be in a better position to get a date sorted.

I may be talking pants of course!!


----------



## bonj2 (1 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> We don't need paintballing or quad bikes.



We don't NEED tennis, skiiing, or knitting in the world - but these are things that it's nice to have.


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Would it be more sensible to get the venue organised so people can then say (with more seriousness) whether they'd be able to make it... then get a suitable date?



Probably a better idea 

Poll removed, and my post adjusted!

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2009)

well, we may have to come to a decision soon - the campsite I linked to above is fully booked. This is a bit further south

http://www.islandmeadowcaravanpark.co.uk/findus.html


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2009)

If you look at tyhe 'Where are you based?' map then the population mass is definitely England centric. The midlands would seem to be default territory

Look here


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2009)

rich p said:


> If you look at tyhe 'Where are you based?' map then the population mass is definitely England centric. The midlands would seem to be default territory
> 
> Look here



my thought was that there are very few places that can be reached by direct train from the rest of the UK other than London. Birmingham is the best of the rest, although York and Bristol are not too bad. Having said that, if I were coming down from Glasgow I'd expect to make it a long weekend to make the trip worthwhile.


----------



## Arch (1 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> We don't NEED tennis, skiiing, or knitting in the world - but these are things that it's nice to have.



Yeah, but I'm not about to suggest we all do knitting on a CC meet up, am I?

(Unless anyone wants to, I can bring spare needles....)


----------



## bonj2 (1 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> Yeah, but I'm not about to suggest we all do knitting on a CC meet up, am I?
> 
> (Unless anyone wants to, I can bring spare needles....)


well i don't know - there's enough yoghurt-knitting going on...


----------



## Arch (2 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> well i don't know - there's enough yoghurt-knitting going on...



Then I will get in a stock of milky string.


----------



## redcogs (2 Apr 2009)

There are loads of very impressive folk on here who i'd enjoy meeting, but from the Moray to the midlands is a bit daunting.


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2009)

I'm interested. And I'm with Arch when it comes to quad bikes and paintballing. Beer and pies, or tea and cakes, are all that we'd need besides the bicycles. London or Bristol areas are most reachable for me out of those suggested so far, although I'd make the effort to go further if time allows.


----------



## betty swollocks (2 Apr 2009)

I think this when/where situation needs a benign dictator: ie you Shaun. 
You dictate and those that can come will come - given sufficient time to make arrangements.
My preference would be for a long weekend somewhere scenic and with sunshine guaranteed!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Apr 2009)

betty swollocks said:


> I think this when/where situation needs a benign dictator: ie you Shaun.
> You dictate and those that can come will come - given sufficient time to make arrangements.
> My preference would be for a long weekend somewhere scenic and with sunshine guaranteed!



+1. We do need to get a move on



....and, Shaun, you did read that bit about sunshine, didn't you?


----------



## bonj2 (2 Apr 2009)

theclaud said:


> I'm interested. *And I'm with Arch when it comes to quad bikes and paintballing*. Beer and pies, or tea and cakes, are all that we'd need besides the bicycles. London or Bristol areas are most reachable for me out of those suggested so far, although I'd make the effort to go further if time allows.



what you mean you're scared.. 
arch is OBVIOUSLY scared, but i would have thought better of you...


----------



## Cubist (2 Apr 2009)

Sounds like a great idea, and from my central-ish location will travel to enjoy this sort of event. Camping for me, with barbecues and beer, and marshmallows and tea, and music and merriment, can't wait!


----------



## spandex (2 Apr 2009)

Just to let you all know I have just started a Poll to find out where would be best for this North, South, East, West...


----------



## Will1985 (2 Apr 2009)

spandex - you missed out the middle. Some might class the Midlands as South and others as North!

I'm personally in favour of the Peak District for ease of accessibility from North and South, plus some great riding and plenty of campsites.


----------



## oxford_guy (3 Apr 2009)

Count me in (assuming its a date I can make)


----------



## PaulB (3 Apr 2009)

spandex said:


> Just to let you all know I have just started a Poll to find out where would be best for this North, South, East, West...



Tell you where's nice. Wrekin. Here's why; it was the first place in the world to have an Olympick games; it's about as central as you can get; it's pretty easy to get to from anywhere* with good transport systems but also very rural; there's The Wrekin and surrounding area for the MTB-ers and good roads for the roadies; it's a fabulous town with olde-worlde architecture and a few pubs/pub restaurants and cafes. Not recommending this 'cos it's near me as some are doing, but 'cos I had a terrific sporting weekend there one year (we became English fell running champions that day!) and think it would suit most peeps on here. 

*The main population centres in England, Wales and Central belt of Scotland - Sorry (no, honestly) to anyone outside this area but I think this caters for the majority who might want to come.

Just read that back and I meant to say the town of Much Wenlock.


----------



## Shaun (3 Apr 2009)

PaulB said:


> Tell you where's nice. Wrekin.



Got a map reference so we can all see whereabouts it is? (I know I could Google it but I'm feeling lazy ... )

Decided not to be so lazy - *link here*.


----------



## HJ (3 Apr 2009)

rich p said:


> If you look at tyhe 'Where are you based?' map then the population mass is definitely England centric. The midlands would seem to be default territory
> 
> Look here



That is only because there are a lot of regulars who are not on it... 

Also the poll thread suggest the North is the most popular option so far....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Apr 2009)

Shaun - I suggest you just chose a time and place. There's no way everyone will be happy, and hopefully this will be the first of many such events anyway... the poll is unfortunately useless despite its no doubt good intentions.

And bonj, I think you are slightly missing the point of the get together (and perhaps this forum). A question: what is the one interest that unites all of us here, regardless of jobs, religion, politics, education, class etc. etc. etc.? I will give you a clue: it isn't either paintballing or quad-bikes...


----------



## oxbob (4 Apr 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Shaun - I suggest you just chose a time and place. There's no way everyone will be happy, and hopefully this will be the first of many such events anyway... the poll is unfortunately useless despite its no doubt good intentions.
> 
> And bonj, I think you are slightly missing the point of the get together (and perhaps this forum). A question: what is the one interest that unites all of us here, regardless of jobs, religion, politics, education, class etc. etc. etc.? I will give you a clue: it isn't either paintballing or quad-bikes...


I agree with FM, just pick a location/date.It can then move NESW each yr after


----------



## oxbob (4 Apr 2009)

Btw, 1 location in the south could be IOW bike week in sept, Wrekin looks ok, as would Lancs to be central


----------



## PaulB (4 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> Btw, 1 location in the south could be IOW bike week in sept, Wrekin looks ok, as would Lancs to be central



Ian Dury! My hero! I really, really miss him.


----------



## Shaun (4 Apr 2009)

Okay, I'll try to figure it out and simply announce it. If people can make, great. If not, then maybe next year.

I agree though that it should move around each year.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Dayvo (4 Apr 2009)

Admin said:


> I agree though that it should move around each year.



Hopefully a bit quicker than the forum jersey relay!


----------



## spandex (4 Apr 2009)

What move to a new Pub with a camp site in the back garden

What a grate thinking mate


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Shaun - I suggest you just chose a time and place. There's no way everyone will be happy, and hopefully this will be the first of many such events anyway... the poll is unfortunately useless despite its no doubt good intentions.
> 
> And bonj, I think you are slightly missing the point of the get together (and perhaps this forum). A question: what is the one interest that unites all of us here, regardless of jobs, religion, politics, education, class etc. etc. etc.? I will give you a clue: it isn't either paintballing or quad-bikes...



yeah cycling. so it's just a ride then. So how is it any different from any other of the rides...


----------



## Dayvo (4 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> yeah cycling. so it's just a ride then. So how is it any different from any other of the rides...



A couple of hundred friends and acquaintences getting together for a real live forum!

Or maybe you don't consider that to be much of a reason!


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

Can I just suggest - the one place that's more central than any that anyone else has suggested so far - Mansfield. 
Berry Hill Park, just off southwell road west would be ideal.


----------



## oxbob (4 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Can I just suggest - the one place that's more central than any that anyone else has suggested so far - Mansfield.
> Berry Hill Park, just off southwell road west would be ideal.


Camping available?


----------



## Dayvo (4 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> Camping available?



Toilets and washing facilities, food outlets, internet access?


----------



## yenrod (4 Apr 2009)

I always wondered on this type of thing when C+ was going.

Count me indellibly in


----------



## spandex (4 Apr 2009)

Bonj where is the pub!


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> Camping available?



no idea. doubt anybody'd mind


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

spandex said:


> Bonj where is the pub!



there's loads of pubs nearby. what's more there's even a few _half nice_ pubs within cycling distance


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Toilets and washing facilities, food outlets, internet access?



Christ you like your modern amenities and creature comforts don't you??
what about getting back to nature? though that's what camping's meant to be like. 
anyhow there's a jet garage on the corner of windsor road for anybody that gets a craving for a ginsters early in the morning. and there's probably a travelodge nearby for anybody too bourgeouis to camp.
and since when has this been an overnight job?


----------



## oxbob (4 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Christ you like your modern amenities and creature comforts don't you??
> what about getting back to nature? though that's what camping's meant to be like.
> anyhow there's a jet garage on the corner of windsor road for anybody that gets a craving for a ginsters early in the morning. and there's probably a travelodge nearby for anybody too bourgeouis to camp.
> and since when has this been an overnight job?


Errr not many would make the effort to travel from all 4 corners of the empire, let alone Dayvo out in the colonies to attend a 1 day meet?


----------



## oxbob (4 Apr 2009)

Also,if the fri night live P+L debate turns nasty we still have sat to inform next of kin/arrange bail


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> Errr not many would make the effort to travel from all 4 corners of the empire, let alone Dayvo out in the colonies to attend a 1 day meet?



well i don't see why he would make the flight from out there anyway if there's no schedule of activities planned, but i seem to be the only one that sees boredom as a genuine risk/possible downfall of this...
Usually on forums, the 'get-together' is based around an activity. On car forums i've been on, it's been go-karting. I once went all the way to bristol for go karting and it was great fun!
with us our forum is based around an activity so the obvious one is cycling, but then I don't get how is this any different from just a normal bike ride. An overnight bike ride? It's effectively a mini-tour then, but... camping in the same place every night and just going for successive rides round the same area every day? 
dont' get it, someone please explain the intention...!


----------



## oxbob (4 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> well i don't see why he would make the flight from out there anyway if there's no schedule of activities planned, but i seem to be the only one that sees boredom as a genuine risk/possible downfall of this...
> Usually on forums, the 'get-together' is based around an activity. On car forums i've been on, it's been go-karting. I once went all the way to bristol for go karting and it was great fun!
> with us our forum is based around an activity so the obvious one is cycling, but then I don't get how is this any different from just a normal bike ride. An overnight bike ride? It's effectively a mini-tour then, but... camping in the same place every night and just going for successive rides round the same area every day?
> dont' get it, someone please explain the intention...!


Ok, this is just a scenario ok?, it is not the agenda/plan ok?.We meet at a pre arranged place(camping) on say a fri/sat.We only need one day for a bike ride, the rest of time can be spent SOCIALISING with your new found friends


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> Ok, this is just a scenario ok?, it is not the agenda/plan ok?.We meet at a pre arranged place(camping) on say a fri/sat.We only need one day for a bike ride, the rest of time can be spent SOCIALISING with your new found friends



sorry but that would bore me.
There has to be SOMETHING to do, you generally socialise WHILE doing some communal activity. You don't JUST 'socialise'. What about tenpin bowling?


----------



## oxbob (4 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> sorry but that would bore me.
> There has to be SOMETHING to do, you generally socialise WHILE doing some communal activity. You don't JUST 'socialise'. What about tenpin bowling?


Bring your best top trumps card then


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> Bring your best top trumps card then



oh bob! that's not an activity!


----------



## oxbob (4 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> oh bob! that's not an activity!


Sorry Bonj, but do we really need to be camped next to cinema/bowling plex?, whats wrong with just having bbq, or a wander to/stagger back from a fine hostelry?


----------



## bonj2 (4 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> Sorry Bonj, but do we really need to be camped next to cinema/bowling plex?, whats wrong with just having bbq, or a wander to/stagger back from a fine hostelry?



so you want a piss up, then - is that what you're saying?
So why don't we call it 'cycle chat piss-up', then....  That way anyone not particularly interested in getting leathered, staggering around at 2 in the morning while scoffing a kebab and putting a traffic cone on a bus stop and other such hilarious camaraderie , and rendering themselves incapacitated due to a blinding headache the whole of the next day can do their own thing...
I should probably also point out that if what you want to do is get absolutely rip-roaringly bladdered then mansfield is _possibly_ not the best place to do so... just possibly. 
great tenpin bowling track though


----------



## oxbob (5 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> so you want a piss up, then - is that what you're saying?
> So why don't we call it 'cycle chat piss-up', then....  That way anyone not particularly interested in getting leathered, staggering around at 2 in the morning while scoffing a kebab and putting a traffic cone on a bus stop and other such hilarious camaraderie , and rendering themselves incapacitated due to a blinding headache the whole of the next day can do their own thing...
> I should probably also point out that if what you want to do is get absolutely rip-roaringly bladdered then mansfield is _possibly_ not the best place to do so... just possibly.
> great tenpin bowling track though


And its on your doorstep


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 Apr 2009)

Let's all bring a different piece of a bike... and attempt a full build/bodge job with what turns up. The we can time each other over a standard 1/4 mile and give out trophies at the end....

is this the sort of thing you're thinking of, Bonjy?


----------



## bonj2 (5 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Let's all bring a different piece of a bike... and attempt a full build/bodge job with what turns up. The we can time each other over a standard 1/4 mile and give out trophies at the end....
> 
> is this the sort of thing you're thinking of, Bonjy?



could do that... sounds a bit like poor mans scrapheap challenge, but at least it's _something_...


----------



## bonj2 (5 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> And its on your doorstep



yeah but it is fairly central as well.
easy for the birmingham fellas, just straight up the a38. Only a few miles from the M1 aswell.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Apr 2009)

bonj - do you suffer from ADHD? Either that or you just need to learn how to relax... you don't have to be always 'doing' some organised activity. This isn't a school trip, you know!


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> Also,if the fri night live P+L debate turns nasty we still have sat to inform next of kin/arrange bail



Is that before or after the Fireworks?


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2009)

Men are often saying how they can only do one thing at a time.  Now you are talking about talking, eating, drinking, and socialising. 
Make your mind up.


----------



## oxbob (5 Apr 2009)

How about a Butlins weekend, just for Bonj


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2009)

An excellent idea, the rest of us will enjoy ourselves so much more! 

(knowing that he will be safely looked after)


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Christ you like your modern amenities and creature comforts don't you??what about getting back to nature?



Oh yeah, like paint balling and quad bikes.


----------



## oxbob (5 Apr 2009)

www.justgivingBonjatbutlinscrecheweekendfund all donations welcome


----------



## bonj2 (6 Apr 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> bonj - do you suffer from ADHD? Either that or you just need to learn how to relax... you don't have to be always 'doing' some organised activity. This isn't a school trip, you know!



Why would you NOT want to do an organized activity?
"Relaxing" is enjoyable when done, say, on a sunlounger in the mediterranean, or reading in bed at night, or even with mates in a local pub for a while, it's not something that people tend to want to travel miles and miles to the outskirts of birmingham to sit on directors chairs in a muddy farmer's field to do. 

What exactly is the point of everyone travelling miles and miles from every corner of the country (globe, even) JUST to "relax"?

Or is it just that all you in fact want to do is have a piss up? or a inverse willy waving session to see who's got the WORST bike?


----------



## bonj2 (6 Apr 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Oh yeah, like paint balling and quad bikes.



Yep. That's right, paintballing. Well I'M bringing a paintball gun, if YOU want to bring one, and a sheild, to defend yourself when I shoot you with it, then it's up to you


----------



## Abitrary (6 Apr 2009)

If this is going to be in a field, then magic mushroom identification would be a good pastime. I don't think it's the season though.

There is nothing funnier than watching people vomiting after eating dog poo whilst others sit there crying and hallucinating.

If people have decent browser phones you can easily identify them though.


----------



## oxbob (6 Apr 2009)

Abitrary said:


> If this is going to be in a field, then magic mushroom identification would be a good pastime. I don't think it's the season though.
> 
> There is nothing funnier than watching people vomiting after eating dog poo whilst others sit there crying and hallucinating.
> 
> If people have decent browser phones you can easily identify them though.


And will you attend?


----------



## Abitrary (6 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> And will you attend?



I'm toying with the idea. I definitely won't be coming as myself though. I'll steal someone elses identity - a bit like the day of the jackal.


----------



## oxbob (6 Apr 2009)

so Bonj with his paintball gun and you with a spudomatic pistol.looks like a paramiltary meet up, should i bring my cattypult?


----------



## bonj2 (6 Apr 2009)

Abitrary said:


> I'm toying with the idea. I definitely won't be coming as myself though. I'll steal someone elses identity - a bit like the day of the jackal.



yeah but how will we know which one's you? you could pretend to be anybody. That is until that person turns up an there's two of them.


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> yeah but how will we know which one's you? you could pretend to be anybody. That is until that person turns up an there's two of them.



But if it's a piss up as was suggested, there'll be at least two of everyone come the evening?

*Lays in wait in the bushes for Bonj, armed with Black Widow catapult and an assortment of small round stones.........*


----------



## bonj2 (6 Apr 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> But if it's a piss up as was suggested, there'll be at least two of everyone come the evening?
> 
> *Lays in wait in the bushes for Bonj, armed with Black Widow catapult and an assortment of small round stones.........*



first round's on abitrary then


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2009)

I'm not saying where 


my first round (of ammunition) is going.


----------



## theclaud (6 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> What exactly is the point of everyone travelling miles and miles from every corner of the country (globe, even) JUST to "relax"?
> 
> Or is it just that all you in fact want to do is have a piss up? or a inverse willy waving session to see who's got the WORST bike?



Bonj - you really are very entertaining. I'm on the point of suggesting to Dellzeqq that he amends his ignore list. I've done paintballing before - it was fun, but I won't mind much if I never do it again. And why would we want quad bikes when we've all got real ones?

I'm quite happy to admit that I'm keen on a piss-up. Not a standing-round-in-drinking-barns-quaffing-shite-lager-and-failing-to-speak-to-anyone sort of piss-up, but a convivial, loafing-around-in-the-sun-or-by-the-fire piss-up. The attraction is both the size of the event, and the interest in meeting the people you know online and seeing if they are as you imagine them to be. Oh, and the booze.


----------



## badkitty (6 Apr 2009)

theclaud said:


> I'm quite happy to admit that I'm keen on a piss-up. Not a standing-round-in-drinking-barns-quaffing-shite-lager-and-failing-to-speak-to-anyone sort of piss-up, but a convivial, loafing-around-in-the-sun-or-by-the-fire piss-up. The attraction is both the size of the event, and the interest in meeting the people you know online and seeing if they are as you imagine them to be. Oh, and the booze.




What she said....spot on, theclaud..


----------



## bonj2 (6 Apr 2009)

theclaud said:


> Bonj - you really are very entertaining. I'm on the point of suggesting to Dellzeqq that he amends his ignore list.


I'm either not on his ignore list, or I am but he often clicks the placeholders (which must be very frustrating seeing them there , hence why I can't personally stand having anyone on my ignor elist!)



theclaud said:


> I've done paintballing before - it was fun, but I won't mind much if I never do it again. And why would we want quad bikes when we've all got real ones?


tbh paintballing is probably quite shoot.
Quads are great though, you can turn really hard and not roll them.
Same with gokarts, they're great. it's fun to make the back end step out but actually faster if you don't.
near mansfield there's this go kart track...



theclaud said:


> I'm quite happy to admit that I'm keen on a piss-up. Not a standing-round-in-drinking-barns-quaffing-shite-lager-and-failing-to-speak-to-anyone sort of piss-up, but a convivial, loafing-around-in-the-sun-or-by-the-fire piss-up. The attraction is both the size of the event, and the interest in meeting the people you know online and seeing if they are as you imagine them to be. Oh, and the booze.



Yeah but once you've got over the novelty of seeing whether they're like what you expected them to be like, it's just another mass gathering with quite a lot of people you don't really know - and you think 'great - what now...'.
A mass campfire would be good - but where are you allowed to have one these days what with all the politically correct mincing little hitlers wielding their health and safety clipboards?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> A mass campfire would be good - but where are you allowed to have one these days what with *all the politically correct mincing little hitlers wielding their health and safety clipboards*?


All the more paper to burn!!


----------



## PaulB (6 Apr 2009)

What if Simon turns up? It'll be like Friday the 13th Part 6 or The Blair Witch Project!


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Apr 2009)

PaulB said:


> What if Simon turns up? It'll be like Friday the 13th Part 6 or The Blair Witch Project!



oh! 

But how would we know?


----------



## spandex (6 Apr 2009)

Because it will start to be like 

The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Headgardener (6 Apr 2009)

Unforunatly a mass pee-up would be unhealthy for me as being an epileptic means that the medication I am on does not react well with large quantities of alcohol but I can make one pint last all evening. Other than that would enjoy meeting a lot of unknown friends.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Apr 2009)

I wanna do something outrageous


----------



## spandex (6 Apr 2009)

User76 said:


> Thats a good Health and Safety point you raise. Who is going to take up the various roles, Fire Safety Officer (must have a hi-viz waistcoat), Legal Advisor, First Aider, Responsible Adult, Child Protection Officer, Vulnerable Adult Lead, Inclusion Officer, Health and Safety Lead, Head of Security, Milk Monitor, WD40 Co-Ordinator, Bike-It Officer, Police Liasion (for the ride-out), Route Planners, Signposters, Licensing Officer (for the beer tent), PRS Licence Holder (in case the Rhythm Thieves turn up to do a set) have I missed anyone out?




That is it I am not going

But I maybe going camping with one of my bikes some time soon and if any of you happen to be in the same place at the same time it will be good to meet you. If someone just happened to of dumped loads of beer near buy so be it


----------



## spandex (6 Apr 2009)

User76 said:


> Haha Spandex, I'll pencil you in as "Spontanaeity Co-Ordinator", if you could have a list of the planned spontaneous events at least 3 weeks before the event, that will be great, thanks




How do I get my self in theses jams


OK then I will do it


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Apr 2009)

can I be 19th century aesthetics coordinator with special responsibility for gothic revivalism?


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Apr 2009)

theclaud said:


> Bonj - you really are very entertaining. I'm on the point of suggesting to Dellzeqq that he amends his ignore list. .



that's where he's staying - but, sadly, people keep quoting him.....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2009)

Uncle Mort said:


> A few armed guards and skilled first-aiders wouldn't go amiss if you're going to be out drinking in Mansfield...



Nah, there's more than enough slightly cracked ex-squaddies on the Forum who'd probably be happy to deal with any liveliness from the locals!


----------



## bonj2 (7 Apr 2009)

Uncle Mort said:


> You have clearly never been to Mansfield on a Friday night.


----------



## theclaud (7 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> can I be 19th century aesthetics coordinator with special responsibility for gothic revivalism?



Yes. That's a relief. I thought no one was going to volunteer for the post and the whole thing would have to be cancelled.

PS Sorry about the Bonj quoting thing. I can't help myself...


----------



## Dayvo (13 Apr 2009)

Anything happening regarding a date and venue?

We need to keep the momentum, interest and enthusiasm going.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Apr 2009)

yeah i think we're all agreed on mansfield.


----------



## oxbob (13 Apr 2009)

I think Shaun is looking at somewhere in the Brum area


----------



## bonj2 (13 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> I think Shaun is looking at somewhere in the Brum area



Shhh - i think that's a little side-gathering to keep the birmingham fellas happy, I think they're sort of being told that theirs is the main gathering when in fact it's not. The real one is taking place in the centre of the country, mansfield.


----------



## oxbob (13 Apr 2009)

For the umpteen time, we are not going bowling in Mansfield!


----------



## Arch (13 Apr 2009)

oxbob said:


> For the umpteen time, we are not going bowling in Mansfield!



But we could tell him we are...


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> But we could tell him we are...



Arch....??? 

Are you implying we tell Bonj it's in Mansfield and NOT turn up?


----------



## Dayvo (13 Apr 2009)

How about Amsterdam? 

They're very receptive to cyclists! 

knowing wink to CP!


----------



## Arch (13 Apr 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Arch....???
> 
> Are you implying we tell Bonj it's in Mansfield and NOT turn up?



The merest thought hadn't even begun to speculate about the possibilty of crossing my mind....

(thanks to Douglas Adams for that line)


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Apr 2009)

Dayvo said:


> How about Amsterdam?
> 
> They're very receptive to cyclists!
> 
> *knowing wink to CP*!


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2009)

I've been given some suggestions, just haven't had time to follow-up on it this weekend as I've been a bit under the weather.

Soon as I get chance I'll work on it some more, then once things are firmed-up I'll make a proper announcement.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Dayvo (26 Apr 2009)

Any movement here yet?


----------



## Dayvo (28 Apr 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Any movement here yet?



Nothing?


----------



## Soltydog (28 Apr 2009)

On the activity side, how about 10 pin bowling on bikes  With these


----------



## Shaun (1 May 2009)

Sorry, yes I'm still working on it, but haven't had time to narrow it down to a specific location and date yet.

I'll try and get something sorted ASAP.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Hilldodger (1 May 2009)

How about Derby over the weekend of July 11/12th?

Cyclemagic is working with Cycle Derby on The Big Cycle Weekend, a free event in Markeaton Park with camping just a ccouple of miles away.

With support for the first one, this event will get the backing for a major, annual event.


----------



## Arch (1 May 2009)

Soltydog said:


> On the activity side, how about 10 pin bowling on bikes  With these



Cool!

Derby's not a bad idea.... Relatively ok transport (well, for me! Actually, it's X Country trains to Derby, so not fantastic for bikes, but...)


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 May 2009)

Derby's fine with me - my folks live thereabouts so could do a Family visit and then onto Markeaton to meet up with you lot.


----------



## spandex (16 May 2009)

So is there any more movement in getting some where sorted?


----------



## Shaun (17 May 2009)

Erm, sorry, still trying to sort it; May is a busy month for me (lots of family stuff going on) so haven't had much time to do the research and make a decision.

Have had four locations in mind around the Birmingham area, however The Big Cycle Weekend in Derby looks interesting - especially as it's an already organised event that we could gate crash. 

Google mapping shows its a decent sized park and the train station isn't too far away by the look of things.

I'll do my best to make a decision in the next week or so.

Cheers,
Shaun 

PS. Hilldodger, can you send me a bit of bumphf on The Big Cycle Weekend - thanks.


----------



## Hilldodger (17 May 2009)

OK, Big Cycle Weekend (BCW) is a collaboration between Cycle Derby, Cyclemagic, CTC Cycle Champions, Derby Cycle Group and several other local organisations. Cycle Derby and Cyclemagic have hosted numerous events together in Derby over the past few years and BCW is a development of last year’s highly successful Big Cycle Day Out.

The FREE weekend will include lots of family cycling activities aimed at the local community plus from Cyclemagic there will be cycling history, a big tryout, special needs cycling and loads of silliness from the likes of Wobbly John. There will also be BMX stuff and the legendary Five Parks Ride around Derby on the Sunday to be started by Nigel Clough.

Camping will be available just a couple of miles away.

If we can make a big splash with this event it has every chance of becoming a large annual festival. Cyclemagic’s long term aim is to re-launch their Spokesfest Human Powered Vehicle Festival and bring in pedal car racing, aeroplanes, boats and everything else we had in Leicester.

Dates – 11/12 July
Place – Markeaton Park, Derby
Status – NOT to be missed. You NEED to be able to say to your grand kids in many years time that YOU were at the FIRST one!

http://www.cyclederby.co.uk/

http://www.eland.org.uk/pages/2000tour/2000tourpage1.html

http://www.pedalcars.info/picture/picture.asp?GalleryID=spokesfest&PicID=294

http://www.onwebnow.co.uk/hpvfun/events_pages/leicester_2003.htm

http://www.natures-desktop.com/Derbyshire-Days-Out/markeaton-park.php

PS will be getting the flyers and stuff this week


----------



## spandex (17 May 2009)

Sounds good I will have to see if I can get out of work?


----------



## Hilldodger (17 May 2009)

spandex said:


> Sounds good I will have to see if I can get out of work?



Where do I send the sick note?


----------



## spandex (17 May 2009)

I wish it was that easy


----------



## Hilldodger (17 May 2009)

spandex said:


> I wish it was that easy




It'll have to be kidnap, then


----------



## spandex (17 May 2009)

It is looking that way as work is going mad and is going to be that way for the next 5 months or so.


----------



## Hilldodger (17 May 2009)

spandex said:


> It is looking that way as work is going mad and is going to be that way for the next 5 months or so.




Yeah, same here. Now fully booked until the end of September


----------



## yello (17 May 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> If we can make a big splash with this event it has every chance of becoming a large annual festival



That sounds like the perfect justification for it to be the CC get together then!


----------

